

 I hacked something. Now what? - jfolkins
http://www.acloudtree.com/i-hacked-something-now-what/

======
xyzzy123
If you live in the U.S, publishing information on how you cracked software is
likely to violate the DMCA.

<http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/17/1201>

"(2) No person shall manufacture, import, offer to the public, provide, or
otherwise traffic in any technology, product, service, device, component, or
part thereof, that— (A) is primarily designed or produced for the purpose of
circumventing a technological measure that effectively controls access to a
work protected under this title;"

\-- 17 USC § 1201 - Circumvention of copyright protection systems

~~~
jfolkins
Good point. I think last night I was just high on accomplishment. It has been
proposed that I obfuscate my research some how though I then question the
value of it.

I guess this is why pseudonyms are popular.

